# New Pictures Of Baby Pigeon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Look Look Look Look Look!!!!



## pigeonkeeper




----------



## pigeonkeeper




----------



## KIPPY

I love that little face, very cute!


----------



## Lovebirds

VERY NICE.........you've got yourself what appears to be a little blue grizzle there. One of my favorite colors. He'll be a real looker when grown.


----------



## pigeonkeeper

he's already starting to eat on his own. when i threw some corn in to his little house, he ate it rite away. it seems like the parents are starting to forget about him!! but he seems very healthy! he's about 22-25 days old so is that how he is suppose to look like?? when will he look like a full grown pigeon? what type of gender do you think he is?? i don't think you can tell. HE DEFINITELY GOT HIS DAD'S AGGRESSIVENESS! he hits me with his wing!! that's what his dad does too! but do you guys think he is okay and healthy! please let me know!!


----------



## Lovebirds

I think he's looks fine, but closer to 22 days old than 25. His parents won't be paying him as much attention except when they feed him. When he's about 30 to 32 days old, he'll look more "grown up"..........but he won't look like a REAL adult bird until he's about 2 months old.


----------



## Feather

I love them when they are that age. Adorable little face!


----------



## Avion

I agree with Renee, the blue grizzle is the prettiest bird. Some day I will have a couple. The baby looks adorable and healthy.

George


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Cute baby  Looks healthy and happy to be with you. What breed is he?


----------



## pigeonkeeper

MaryOfExeter said:


> Cute baby  Looks healthy and happy to be with you. What breed is he?


the dad is a homer mixed pouter and the mother is a roller mix tumble i think, so he's both of those. i think. at least that's what the owner said.

This is Homer the dad and he's homing mixed pouter for sure.









This is Lowis the mother and i think she's tumbler mixed roller but not sure?!?


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Oh the mother is VERY pretty! I love the colors of both the parents. 
Rollers and tumblers are sort of similar, depending on what kind of tumbler. She does look like she's got some roller in her for sure, in my opinion. Either way you have some great looking birds  What other breeds and mixes do you have? (I've seen so many people's birds on here its hard to remember who has what  )


----------



## TAWhatley

Congratulations, PK! That's a very lovely little pigeon! Please keep posting pictures for us to ooohhh and awwww over as s/he grows up!

Terry


----------



## pigeonkeeper

MaryOfExeter said:


> Oh the mother is VERY pretty! I love the colors of both the parents.
> Rollers and tumblers are sort of similar, depending on what kind of tumbler. She does look like she's got some roller in her for sure, in my opinion. Either way you have some great looking birds  What other breeds and mixes do you have? (I've seen so many people's birds on here its hard to remember who has what  )


i only have one other pair of pigeons and those are my two old english owls. jack and jill. they haven't decided to start a family yet, but i'm pretty sure they'll start soon. i'm also planning to get a pair of fantails or jacbins, not sure. but i want more!! thanks!!


----------



## mini paul

lovely birds


----------



## Skyeking

What a doll.

If he is picking up seed, then give him a nice small deep, spill proof bowl of seed and one of water, he will love it and it is great practice.


----------



## AllAroundAnimal

*Tumbler -Roller - Homer-Pouter Baby !*

Hey , I know this Is an Old Post - Thats why ask , any Updated Pictures Of This Beautiful Baby !


----------



## TAWhatley

AllAroundAnimal said:


> Hey , I know this Is an Old Post - Thats why ask , any Updated Pictures Of This Beautiful Baby !


Pigeonkeeper hasn't posted here since Nov. 2009 and hasn't logged in since Dec. 2009, so I doubt there are any updated pictures. He also posted that he no longer had any pigeons. Just don't want to get your hopes up for new pics ..

Terry


----------



## AllAroundAnimal

O.K Thanks for The Info Terry ! " Peace "


----------

